# Raptor vs Ripsaw



## Art_mtl (Feb 25, 2013)

I have a raptor too and demoed ripsaw and didnt find it that much softer but i found that it hold the edge a bit better, it was as fast as the raptor on groomers. It was a fun board to ride and was more easy to make some jumps for me. I may consider getting it for next year.


----------



## Eat Sleep Shred (Oct 1, 2013)

emc19 said:


> I feel completely comfortable at ~60mph and simply dont have the terrain to go any faster.


:dizzy::dizzy::dizzy:

Riiight.

Anyways, the biggest differences between the Ripsaw and the Raptor in my book are going to be the fact that one is a twin and the other is directional. The ripsaw is by no means any less of a freeride board than the Raptor. Perhaps not as strong in powder but certainly nothing to scoff at, not to mention you don't lose float riding switch. If you're looking for a softer all-mountain board from NS, I'd look toward the Proto.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Eat Sleep Shred said:


> :dizzy::dizzy::dizzy:
> 
> Riiight.
> 
> Anyways, the biggest differences between the Ripsaw and the Raptor in my book are going to be the fact that one is a twin and the other is directional. The ripsaw is by no means any less of a freeride board than the Raptor. Perhaps not as strong in powder but certainly nothing to scoff at, not to mention you don't lose float riding switch. If you're looking for a softer all-mountain board from NS, I'd look toward the Proto.


What other twin board has the speed, stability, edge hold, and dampness of the RipSaw. This board will keep you on the mountain because it's so much fun. :eusa_clap:


----------



## emc19 (Jan 29, 2014)

Eat Sleep Shred said:


> :dizzy::dizzy::dizzy:
> 
> Riiight.


If you've ever been to 7springs PA you know they just dont have the vertical to go any faster. Still the best in the area sadly. 



SnowDogWax said:


> What other twin board has the speed, stability, edge hold, and dampness of the RipSaw. This board will keep you on the mountain because it's so much fun. :eusa_clap:


I'm leaning more and more towards picking one up now. I'd love to find one slightly used on Ebay but I dont see that happening.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

emc19 said:


> If you've ever been to 7springs PA you know they just dont have the vertical to go any faster. Still the best in the area sadly.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm leaning more and more towards picking one up now. I'd love to find one slightly used on Ebay but I dont see that happening.


I have a season pass at 7Springs. 
Bought 159 RipSaw looking to buy 162 next year. I bought the the 159 rather than waiting till next year. 
I'm 6'3" and 220 LBS so 162 will better suite me since I'll be spending around 40 days in Colorado with Epic or Copper mountain season pass next season.

RipSaw 159 I have is in perfect condition. Make me an offer, you'll be able to see what your buying since we both are from PA,


----------



## emc19 (Jan 29, 2014)

SnowDogWax said:


> I have a season pass at 7Springs.
> Bought 159 RipSaw looking to buy 162 next year. I bought the the 159 rather than waiting till next year.
> I'm 6'3" and 220 LBS so 162 will better suite me since I'll be spending around 40 days in Colorado with Epic or Copper mountain season pass next season.
> 
> RipSaw 159 I have is in perfect condition. Make me an offer, you'll be able to see what your buying since we both are from PA,


I'm 5'8 180ish so the 159 might be a little large for me. What part of PA are you from? I'm actually just across the MD line near Cumberland.


----------



## glaucon (Jan 3, 2013)

I might also suggest considering the lib tech hot knife. 

I've been on the Raptor for two seasons now and wanted an aggressive twin to focus more on switch and because powder doesn't come to Tahoe anymore. I was deciding between the Ripsaw and the hot knife and ultimately went with the hot knife a few weeks ago. 

I haven't demo'd the ripsaw, but I really couldn't be happier with the hot knife. Edge hold on hardpack I think is far superior to the Raptor (and I actually think it's more stable and thus faster), but the thing that I imagine it has over the ripsaw is the sweet pop due to the C3 shape as opposed to the CR of the ripsaw. This thing launches off kickers in a way that I forgot was possible when I started using the Raptor. It sounds like the CR will have more camber than the Raptor's RC, but it still doesn't get as far as C3.

In any case, I think the Raptor plus either the ripsaw or hot knife would make the perfect 2-board quiver if you like charging powder when it's there and having a good time when it's not.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

emc19 said:


> I'm 5'8 180ish so the 159 might be a little large for me. What part of PA are you from? I'm actually just across the MD line near Cumberland.


In the heart of Pittsburgh Greenfield.


----------



## emc19 (Jan 29, 2014)

glaucon said:


> I might also suggest considering the lib tech hot knife.
> 
> I've been on the Raptor for two seasons now and wanted an aggressive twin to focus more on switch and because powder doesn't come to Tahoe anymore. I was deciding between the Ripsaw and the hot knife and ultimately went with the hot knife a few weeks ago.
> 
> ...


So if you could only have one, would it be the Raptor or the hot knife?


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

glaucon said:


> I might also suggest considering the lib tech hot knife.
> 
> I've been on the Raptor for two seasons now and wanted an aggressive twin to focus more on switch and because powder doesn't come to Tahoe anymore. I was deciding between the Ripsaw and the hot knife and ultimately went with the hot knife a few weeks ago.
> 
> ...


I own RipSaw 159 & Hot Knife 159. Both are as stated aggressive twins.

RipSaw is faster but close. 
Hot Knife is better at landing jumps. Both board have great pop.
RipSaw is more damp
RipSaw is more stable
RipSaw is better in powder
Rider that should get either the RipSaw or Hot Knife.
Edge both great. 
Ice coast Advanced rider RipSaw 
Ice coast Intermediate + Magnetraction Rider HotKnife
Colorado, Utah and big Mountain riders hands down get the RipSaw


----------



## emc19 (Jan 29, 2014)

SnowDogWax said:


> I own RipSaw 159 & Hot Knife 159. Both are as stated aggressive twins.
> 
> RipSaw is faster but close.
> Hot Knife is better at landing jumps. Both board have great pop.
> ...


Damn you're taking all the fun outta me doing my own research. Never rode a Libtech but have always been interested in the magne-traction. I'll send you a PM


----------



## glaucon (Jan 3, 2013)

emc19 said:


> So if you could only have one, would it be the Raptor or the hot knife?


That's a tough one, and I'm glad I don't actually have to make that decision. I need more time on the hot knife to fully explore its potential/limitations, because I've only used it on hardpack where it shines. But all things considered I think the hot knife is more versatile and in line with the kind of riding I see myself doing more of in the future (more freestyle-oriented freeriding and switch). That said, I wouldn't give up the Raptor for anything if there are powder stashes in the trees.

But after seeing Snowdog's post, ripsaw may have the edge after all. I don't regret the hot knife yet though.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

glaucon said:


> That said, I wouldn't give up the Raptor for anything if there are powder stashes in the trees.


Why? There are so many other boards that work better in powder/trees than the raptor


----------



## glaucon (Jan 3, 2013)

redlude97 said:


> Why? There are so many other boards that work better in powder/trees than the raptor


That's probably true; I certainly haven't tried a ton of boards. I was exaggerating a bit, but I just meant the Raptor does everything I ask of it in the trees and I can't complain. I'm no gear junkie.

What kinds of boards do you think are better, and also have the charging capacity?


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Just in the NS lineup, I'd rather have a Cobra, ProtoHD, SL, or Heritage for trees. The raptor is a big mountain charger but lacks agility. I prefer boards with deeper sidecuts for trees.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

redlude97 said:


> Just in the NS lineup, I'd rather have a Cobra, ProtoHD, SL, or Heritage for trees. The raptor is a big mountain charger but lacks agility. I prefer boards with deeper sidecuts for trees.


This. For trees in the NS lineup (especially if powder is involved), I'd go Cobra hands down.

But, the Ripsaw is the latest forum boner. It's gonna get recommended on every single thread until the something else comes out.


----------



## emc19 (Jan 29, 2014)

Definitely picking up a Ripsaw now and might even ditch the Raptor. 

Is there any different between the Ripsaw that's already been released and the board coming out later this year?


----------



## Eat Sleep Shred (Oct 1, 2013)

emc19 said:


> Definitely picking up a Ripsaw now and might even ditch the Raptor.


You are slowly drifting the wrong direction in my book. There is very little about the ripsaw that it can do better than the raptor. Sure, its an outstanding board, but sitting next to the raptor as a powder-friendly freeride deck it doesn't bring anything fancy to the table. Since you already have a raptor, why not hang onto it and buy something to compliment the the weaknesses in the raptor? You mentioned wanting increased agility, the ripsaw is no more agile than the raptor, sidecut specs account for that. Look up any of the other boards based off the proto this year and see what else is out there.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Eat Sleep Shred said:


> You are slowly drifting the wrong direction in my book. There is very little about the ripsaw that it can do better than the raptor. Sure, its an outstanding board, but sitting next to the raptor as a powder-friendly freeride deck it doesn't bring anything fancy to the table. Since you already have a raptor, why hang onto it and buy something to compliment the the weaknesses in the raptor? You mentioned wanting increased agility, the ripsaw is no more agile than the raptor, sidecut specs account for that. Look up any of the other boards based off the proto this year and see what else is out there.


 Love my RipSaw but I own 12 boards on slopes 100 days last year & at 72 this year. For someone who is on a budget your first post make sense keep the Raptor & buy the Proto which gives him a twin that is more freestyle with Raptor. That makes sense.


----------



## emc19 (Jan 29, 2014)

Eat Sleep Shred said:


> You are slowly drifting the wrong direction in my book. There is very little about the ripsaw that it can do better than the raptor. Sure, its an outstanding board, but sitting next to the raptor as a powder-friendly freeride deck it doesn't bring anything fancy to the table. Since you already have a raptor, why not hang onto it and buy something to compliment the the weaknesses in the raptor? You mentioned wanting increased agility, the ripsaw is no more agile than the raptor, sidecut specs account for that. Look up any of the other boards based off the proto this year and see what else is out there.


I'm really just looking for slightly more versatility with a main board. I already have a dedicated junker park board that I haven't really touched yet. I know the Raptor and Ripsaw are similar but it seems like the Ripsaw has a little more pop and slightly better flex. NS has the Raptor at an 8 flex and the Ripsaw at a a 7, but the flex video on youtube makes the Ripsaw look quite a bit more flexible. With that said I really don't think there would be any reason to keep both a Raptor and a Ripsaw considering the similarities. I've also considered the Cobra and Heritage but seems like I'd lose that hard charging, high speed stability, but would definitely get the agility I'm looking for.


----------



## Eat Sleep Shred (Oct 1, 2013)

emc19 said:


> I've also considered the Cobra and Heritage but seems like I'd lose that hard charging, high speed stability...



bahahahaaa!



no.

If you've lined up the Ripsaw to use as a quiver-killer then your mind is obviously made up already. Might as well sell the Raptor. But if I were in your shoes I would go for a 2-3 board quiver (Which is what I do anyways), with the Raptor for charging groomers and long pow runs and another shorter, more nimble, but still powder friendly board for riding in trees and moguls (Cobra, Proto). I have another park board for slow days and it sounds like you do as well.

The thing is you seem to have changed gears on us. Not a problem, but you need to decide...

A. How many boards do you want in your quiver?

B. Do you mind sacrificing performance in certain terrain (trees, moguls) to maintain your hard charging stability on longer runs?


----------



## glaucon (Jan 3, 2013)

Eat Sleep Shred said:


> If you've lined up the Ripsaw to use as a quiver-killer then your mind is obviously made up already. Might as well sell the Raptor. But if I were in your shoes I would go for a 2-3 board quiver (Which is what I do anyways), with the Raptor for charging groomers and long pow runs and another shorter, more nimble, but still powder friendly board for riding in trees and moguls (Cobra, Proto). I have another park board for slow days and it sounds like you do as well.
> 
> The thing is you seem to have changed gears on us. Not a problem, but you need to decide...
> 
> ...


I see the distinction slightly differently. I personally don't experience any sacrifice in agility when riding the Raptor in trees and moguls, and I'm a type of rider who loves moguls more than most. I see the difference being more about snow conditions.

The Raptor's weakness for me was primarily its performance on hardpack. Since we've seen a lot of that this year, I though it would be good to get something more cambered. I also started really appreciating riding switch last season and wanted a twin board to do more of that on. But if you're not riding switch a good deal, then I think there would be little point in getting a twin board (ie, replacing the Raptor with the Ripsaw).


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

glaucon said:


> I see the distinction slightly differently. I personally don't experience any sacrifice in agility when riding the Raptor in trees and moguls, and I'm a type of rider who loves moguls more than most. I see the difference being more about snow conditions.
> 
> The Raptor's weakness for me was primarily its performance on hardpack. Since we've seen a lot of that this year, I though it would be good to get something more cambered. I also started really appreciating riding switch last season and wanted a twin board to do more of that on. But if you're not riding switch a good deal, then I think there would be little point in getting a twin board (ie, replacing the Raptor with the Ripsaw).


Great post. Bought both RipSaw and HotKnife just for my switch progression. Might add before these boards first started to ride switch this year on a 154 Garage Rocker then 163 K2 Parkstar then 159 Rossi Templar, then 159 Hot Knife now 159 RipSaw. This process has taken 72 days on the slopes this year. So if intention is a cool board keep the Raptor but if the desire is to be able to ride switch get the a twin any twin.


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

emc19 said:


> I'm really just looking for slightly more versatility with a main board. I already have a dedicated junker park board that I haven't really touched yet. I know the Raptor and Ripsaw are similar but it seems like the Ripsaw has a little more pop and slightly better flex. NS has the Raptor at an 8 flex and the Ripsaw at a a 7, but the flex video on youtube makes the Ripsaw look quite a bit more flexible. With that said I really don't think there would be any reason to keep both a Raptor and a Ripsaw considering the similarities. I've also considered the Cobra and Heritage but seems like I'd lose that hard charging, high speed stability, but would definitely get the agility I'm looking for.


Aside from being moderately stiff, and very capable freeride boards I don't think that the Ripsaw and Raptor are very similar at all. They feel very different on snow. Ripsaw has quickly become one of my favorite boards ever, where as I didn't like the Raptor much at all. I've got a 56 Ripsaw and a 58 Heritage, and I think there actually very similar. I really only feel a noticeable difference between the two when flat basing or popping off the nose. I'm sure the Heritage floats better, but neither are the board I'd ride on a pow day anyway.


----------



## emc19 (Jan 29, 2014)

Eat Sleep Shred said:


> bahahahaaa!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bro I just want the one board that can do it all and tuck me in at night, as that so much to ask? 



buggravy said:


> Aside from being moderately stiff, and very capable freeride boards I don't think that the Ripsaw and Raptor are very similar at all. They feel very different on snow. Ripsaw has quickly become one of my favorite boards ever, where as I didn't like the Raptor much at all. I've got a 56 Ripsaw and a 58 Heritage, and I think there actually very similar. I really only feel a noticeable difference between the two when flat basing or popping off the nose. I'm sure the Heritage floats better, but neither are the board I'd ride on a pow day anyway.


Can you be a little more specific when comparing the raptor and ripsaw? If I had the opportunity to ride the ripsaw last year my life would be much easier but I'm pretty much basing this decision off of other peoples opinions and reviews. What didn't you like about the raptor?


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

emc19 said:


> Bro I just want the one board that can do it all and tuck me in at night, as that so much to ask?
> 
> 
> 
> Can you be a little more specific when comparing the raptor and ripsaw? If I had the opportunity to ride the ripsaw last year my life would be much easier but I'm pretty much basing this decision off of other peoples opinions and reviews. What didn't you like about the raptor?


This is all super subjective, and for the record the Raptors I rode were the 11/12 159 and the 12/13 156. I believe they changed the innards some for 13/14. Anyway, for me the board was kind of a bull in a china shop. I preferred the 59, but didn't love either. I think it was a sidecut thing more than anything, but it just never felt natural and flowy to me. Big fast turns on early morning groomers were pretty rad, but it just wasn't a board I ever wanted to ride all day long. For me the Raptor didn't feel particularly agile, which was a departure from all the other NS boards I've owned, including a couple Premiers. The Ripsaw on the other hand is a board I feel like I can charge on as hard as any other board, but is still perfectly happy screwing around, popping off side hits, etc. Super agile, like most NS boards. It's just a perma-grin kind of board for me. Common sense tells me there are much better pow boards out there, so I suppose versatility is defined by the conditions you typically ride in. I've got other boards that I'll always use on pow days.


----------



## glaucon (Jan 3, 2013)

buggravy said:


> This is all super subjective, and for the record the Raptors I rode were the 11/12 159 and the 12/13 156. I believe they changed the innards some for 13/14. Anyway, for me the board was kind of a bull in a china shop. I preferred the 59, but didn't love either. I think it was a sidecut thing more than anything, but it just never felt natural and flowy to me. Big fast turns on early morning groomers were pretty rad, but it just wasn't a board I ever wanted to ride all day long. For me the Raptor didn't feel particularly agile, which was a departure from all the other NS boards I've owned, including a couple Premiers. The Ripsaw on the other hand is a board I feel like I can charge on as hard as any other board, but is still perfectly happy screwing around, popping off side hits, etc. Super agile, like most NS boards. It's just a perma-grin kind of board for me. Common sense tells me there are much better pow boards out there, so I suppose versatility is defined by the conditions you typically ride in. I've got other boards that I'll always use on pow days.


Those are probably all fair points. My subjective view is that, as a response fiend, I am willing to pay the price in effort and burn to squeeze everything out of a board. I'm riding the Raptor in Driver X's in moguls and it's all about precision.

If the OP doesn't care about max response, ditch the Raptor. If he wants to ride switch, ditch the Raptor. Otherwise I'd say keep it.


----------



## emc19 (Jan 29, 2014)

Basically I'm not gonna know what I want until I actually ride both back to back. Really appreciate all the help. 

Does anyone know if there's any difference between the ripsaw already on the market and the one being released later this year?


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

No matter how you package it, equipment matters so does the rider. Best marriage is when the snowboard in your mind is like having the nuts. Because the mental part just helps. Makes your days on the slopes just freaking sweet. I've gone through a shit load of boards to hone my craft. So my advice get that board that floats your boat. Because you :rock:


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

emc19 said:


> Anyone have experience with both boards? I'm currently on a 156 Raptor and pretty much love it, but I could use something a little softer since I pretty much just stick with groomers, glades, and im starting to enjoy moguls.
> 
> The one thing I dont want to give up is how amazing the Raptor is at what I consider high speeds. I feel completely comfortable at ~60mph and simply dont have the terrain to go any faster.


Get at a TRS , it will solve all your problems and chances are you'll never get back on your raptor.

Medium stiff, fast and agile with aggressive mtx that will hold an edge on granite.(I have a 162 that i've ridden more than anything else this year)


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

This guy's getting a Ripsaw. Ain't nothing you guys say going to change that.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

F1EA said:


> This guy's getting a Ripsaw. Ain't nothing you guys say going to change that.


That scenario is gonna repeat itself over and over on here for the next year or so. We saw it a few years ago with the Evo, then the Proto, now the Ripsaw.


----------



## emc19 (Jan 29, 2014)

BFBF said:


> Get at a TRS , it will solve all your problems and chances are you'll never get back on your raptor.
> 
> Medium stiff, fast and agile with aggressive mtx that will hold an edge on granite.(I have a 162 that i've ridden more than anything else this year)


Will definitely look into it, thanks. Got all summer to check it out. 



F1EA said:


> This guy's getting a Ripsaw. Ain't nothing you guys say going to change that.





linvillegorge said:


> That scenario is gonna repeat itself over and over on here for the next year or so. We saw it a few years ago with the Evo, then the Proto, now the Ripsaw.


Very well said, you guys have provided great insight. I do apologize for asking a specific question directed towards people who have ridden both the raptor and the ripsaw, which is basically a brand new board and there's very little out there about it other than youtube videos saying this is how it looks. A couple reviews on here provided a lot of good information, but this was meant to be a direct comparison between the raptor and ripsaw


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

BFBF said:


> Get at a TRS , it will solve all your problems and chances are you'll never get back on your raptor.
> 
> Medium stiff, fast and agile with aggressive mtx that will hold an edge on granite.(I have a 162 that i've ridden more than anything else this year)


If you ever Demo the RipSaw or Hot Knife you'll never get on the TRS again. True story my friend who had a TRS since 2012. Then bought 2014 TRS in which he spent five days at Jay Peak eating snow trying to keep up with me. He begged me to try my Hot Knife. After letting him take two runs, he now rides the HotKnife. TRS has an extruded base and is slow compared to the sintered base of both the Hot Knife and RipSaw.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I never understood the love behind the TRS. I demo'd it and hated it. :dunno:

Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## emc19 (Jan 29, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> I never understood the love behind the TRS. I demo'd it and hated it. :dunno:
> 
> Different strokes for different folks.


Throw your recommendation out there bro. I'm not sure if you read over my original post or not but do you have a go to board?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Don't take it the wrong way. It is probably a great board... in fact, very similar to what i have (Endeavor Live 2014) and it is indeed a quiver killer, unless you like lots of jibbing. Problem is, if you have another very similar board, you're missing out on the whole quiver killing or just sell whatever at a loss........ which may not be an issue for you. Hence the different strokes........


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

emc19 said:


> Throw your recommendation out there bro. I'm not sure if you read over my original post or not but do you have a go to board?


I just think if you already have a Raptor, go with something significantly softer. 

If you want to stick with NS, I'd be looking at the Proto or Cobra depending on whether you want a twin or a directional.


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

SnowDogWax said:


> If you ever Demo the RipSaw or Hot Knife you'll never get on the TRS again. True story my friend who had a TRS since 2012. Then bought 2014 TRS in which he spent five days at Jay Peak eating snow trying to keep up with me. He begged me to try my Hot Knife. After letting him take two runs, he now rides the HotKnife. TRS has an extruded base and is slow compared to the sintered base of both the Hot Knife and RipSaw.


Hmmm.
I spent the last 3 days on a 2014 TRS at Vail and pretty much nobody could keep up with me on cat tracks where base glide makes all the difference.(other riders weigh the same - on Rome and burtons )

Waxed it before going out with Lib speed wax

lib's TNT is not a true low end extruded base that goes on the usual sub $500 park board.

If you wax it as you normally would a true sintered base, it's fast. I have bunch of boards and it's just as fast glide-wise as the rest.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

BFBF said:


> Hmmm.
> I spent the last 3 days on a 2014 TRS at Vail and pretty much nobody could keep up with me on cat tracks where base glide makes all the difference.(other riders weigh the same - on Rome and burtons )
> 
> Waxed it before going out with Lib speed wax
> ...


TRS is a fast base, the LibTech Hot Knife is just has a faster base period.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

SGboarder said:


> Not sure how much difference the base material really makes. I borrowed a TRS to try and it definitely was much faster than my Never Summer boards.
> 
> I also tried the Hot Knife but preferred the TRS in powder.


Powder yes TRS C2 CRC is better in powder than Hot Knife C3 CrC. 
Same as my 165 SkunkApe HP C2 is preferred over Hot Knife in powder due to more rocker.


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

SnowDogWax said:


> TRS is a fast base, the LibTech Hot Knife is just has a faster base period.


I'd love to try the hot knife... Crazy good feedback on that deck.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> This. For trees in the NS lineup (especially if powder is involved), I'd go Cobra hands down.
> 
> But, the Ripsaw is the latest forum boner. It's gonna get recommended on every single thread until the something else comes out.


Slow clap from the Proto HD ...


----------



## glaucon (Jan 3, 2013)

A little fun with the Hot Knife from earlier today, for those interested.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Love the HotKnife nice vid, looked like a fun day….


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice vid:thumbsup:, always enjoy those type of runs. Just a question, what was about that video that shows how the hotknife rides on powder or trees that any other hybrid boards cannot:icon_scratch:. Has someone has a vid of the Ripsaw on powder/tree runs?


----------



## glaucon (Jan 3, 2013)

t21 said:


> Nice vid:thumbsup:, always enjoy those type of runs. Just a question, what was about that video that shows how the hotknife rides on powder or trees that any other hybrid boards cannot:icon_scratch:. Has someone has a vid of the Ripsaw on powder/tree runs?


Thanks. Well the talk in this thread was that the hot knife is lacking in powder as compared to the ripsaw and the TRS. I just put the vid up as a data point. I don't have enough personal experience with other boards to compare, so people can take from the vid what they wish, good or bad.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

glaucon said:


> Thanks. Well the talk in this thread was that the hot knife is lacking in powder as compared to the ripsaw and the TRS. I just put the vid up as a data point. I don't have enough personal experience with other boards to compare, so people can take from the vid what they wish, good or bad.


Umm there didn't look to be more than a couple inches of powder in your video...ANY board plow through that.


----------



## glaucon (Jan 3, 2013)

redlude97 said:


> Umm there didn't look to be more than a couple inches of powder in your video...ANY board plow through that.


Like I said, take from it what you want; I'm not trying to make any claims. You can talk on here about what boards can and can't do under what conditions until your fingers bleed. I get frustrated because, while the reviews are often helpful, they are nearly always incomplete in terms of variables. For me, the most helpful information is just seeing people ride.

But for the record, Northstar reported 12" yesterday morning and it was at least that deep on this run. Some of this was tracked, but you can see in the untracked parts the pow is pretty close to my knees (the best example of this is around the 32-45 second mark).


----------



## emc19 (Jan 29, 2014)

Did end up getting a Ripsaw (shocker right). I'll be taking the Raptor and Ripsaw up to killington this weekend, can't wait. The Ripsaw definitely feels softer than a 6 to me on the NS scale but we'll see. 

Might try to pick up a used hot knife over the summer just for shits and giggles. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

You will definitely enjoy that board… I'll be at JayPeak, with my RipSaw starting this Wednesday. Hope to hear what you think…


----------



## emc19 (Jan 29, 2014)

Man you have no idea how bad I wanted to get up to jay peak this weekend. Time constraints wouldn't let it happen. That's gotta be a 12 drive for you 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

About 11 hours, wil get 6 days this trip. Then home for three days & back to Jay for another 10 days.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

glaucon said:


> Thanks. Well the talk in this thread was that the hot knife is lacking in powder as compared to the ripsaw and the TRS. I just put the vid up as a data point. I don't have enough personal experience with other boards to compare, so people can take from the vid what they wish, good or bad.


that's cool though, it looks good going through the stuff and seems fun. to emc19, could you please post a vid of you and your Ripsaw in action on deep stuff soon:thumbsup:


----------



## emc19 (Jan 29, 2014)

t21 said:


> that's cool though, it looks good going through the stuff and seems fun. to emc19, could you please post a vid of you and your Ripsaw in action on deep stuff soon:thumbsup:


Id love to but I doubt I'll be seeing any powder this season. Killington this week will probably be my last trip and the forecast is low 40's and no snow on the radar. 

On another note I actually opted to go with some medium flex bindings to try out on the Ripsaw. Maybe I'm just used to the crazy stiffness of the Raptor but the Ripsaw feels quite a bit softer. The initial flex between the bindings feels very soft to me, then once you hit the camber it gets quite stiff. I'll most likely try the medium bindings (Drake Reloads) and my stiffer bindings this weekend (Flux SF45)


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

SnowDogWax said:


> If you ever Demo the RipSaw or Hot Knife you'll never get on the TRS again.


Hogwash. I've never ridden a Hot Knife but I would take the TRS every day of the week and twice on Sunday over the RipSaw. I was excited to demo the RipSaw thinking that I would most likely be trying out the next board that I purchased. Nope...not for me. TRS hands down.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

d2cycles said:


> Hogwash. I've never ridden a Hot Knife but I would take the TRS every day of the week and twice on Sunday over the RipSaw. I was excited to demo the RipSaw thinking that I would most likely be trying out the next board that I purchased. Nope...not for me. TRS hands down.


Great you must like more rocker between your bindings, TRS is better in powder but my comment was based on speed, carving, jumping. Enjoy your TRS it's all good… with your TNT extruded base.


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

SnowDogWax said:


> Great you must like more rocker between your bindings, TRS is better in powder but my comment was based on speed, carving, jumping. Enjoy your TRS it's all good… with your TNT extruded base.


I was just busting your chops...all in good fun. My favorite board is my Proto and I was able to ride it and the TRS back to back recently. I still give the edge to the Proto because it is noticeably faster but it was very close. 

I love true twins and I've always wished the Proto had just a little better edge hold (I'm 215 lbs riding a 157 Proto). I should just get a longer board, but I wanted to stay at this length because it is so much more fun in the moguls and park. This is why I was excited for the RipSaw. Not at all what I thought it would be though...not really that playful. It struck me as a board that is awesome for going fast...everything else was secondary. I prefer to play around on the mountain and occasionally go fast.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Playing around on the mountain has its place. I've found in most sports pick 1 or 2 things you hate or is hard and make them easy &/or your best. The focus the past year for me was switch, & highspeed carving. Would love to have the skills to make the whole mountain my park…. Just takes time


----------



## emc19 (Jan 29, 2014)

Update....

Fell in love with the Ripsaw. This board is no joke. Take the raptor, add a little agility and more edge hold and you get the Ripsaw. This board gripped whatever terrain I threw at it. Killington was completely iced over last Saturday and it even gripped like a fresh groomer on that. All the skiers were complaining about the icy conditions and I really didn't even notice. On Sunday it was a little softer and it felt like I was on rails. Hit the "moguls" on Skye Peak and had no problems throwing this board around like it was nothing. Really wish I coulda hit the glades but everything was closed. Took it in the park (jumps only) and it had decent pop (completely subjective though). I'd consider my self a beginner in the park so I wouldn't be the best to comment on the pop. 

I usually ride a forward stance but I ended up going with duck stance since we were gonna spend some time in the park. I can only imagine how this board would carve with a forward stance. Can't wait till next season.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

When have you ever seen a versatile twin on top of a podium at a National BX event? The Never Summer Ripsaw with enhanced camber directly underfoot gives you the edge hold and carving power to do so, while having a slight rocker profile to ride the whole mountain.








[/URL][/IMG]
Mark Hogan USASA Nationals Copper Mountain 2014


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

SnowDogWax said:


> TRS is a fast base, the LibTech Hot Knife is just has a faster base period.


I'm not so sure about this. 

Last season I owned a TRS HP -> TRICE hp - > hot knife - > TRS HP again

got my top speed with the TRS and 100% would glide further on the cat tracks with the TRS. 

My first board I buy this year will be the 156cm ripsaw though.


----------

